# RAL Farben Bergwerkrahmen



## Eisenfaust (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.

Ich haette gerne eine Liste/Tabelle/Bildergalerie mit den 18 Standard-RAL Farben fuer Bergwerkrahmen. Seit zwei Wochen suche ich einen Haendler in meiner Umgebung, der mir ein paar Proberahmenrohre in der entsprechenden Lackierung zeigen koennte. Bislang Fehlanzeige. 

Ich fahre derzeit einen titanblauen KATARGA Rahmen. Titanblau ist die Farbe, in der die Shimano LX-Kurbel Modell 2002/2003 gehalten sind, fuer die, die es interessiert. In diesem Farbton haette ich gerne einen Rahmen. Dieses Electric Blue kommt nicht in Frage, zu hell und in Kombination mit wiess nichts fuer meinen Geschmack. Welche der 18 Standardfarben kommt besagtem titanblau am naechsten? 

Ich erwarte keine Farbtabelle, die bis aufs Grad Kelvin Farbtemperatur genau ist, aber irgendwie haette ich ja schon gerne einen Anhaltspunkt. Ich finde es nicht nur bedauerlich, sondern auch etwas uebermaessig verhalten, dass Bergwerk einen Hochglanzkatalog herausbringt (den ich uebrigens erhalten habe, herzlichen Dank fuer die schnelle Zusendung), darin aber keine Liste der 18 Standard Farbtoene nach RAL ablichtet, obwohl immer wieder beworben.

Liebe Bergwerker, damit Ihr nicht der Ansicht seid, ich wuerde wegen 'Kleinigkeiten' hier meckern (meckere ich?): Der Mangel an Informationen zur Farbgestaltung nach den Standard-Farben (ich moechte keine 50 Euro plus ausgeben, nur um einem Spleen nachzukommen) hat mich bislang von einer Bestellung abgehalten und wird mich weiterhin abhalten, solange ich nicht weiss, wie der zukuenftige Rahmen aussieht.

Ich bedanke mich fuer die Muehen im voraus und verbleibe mit freundlichem Grusse,
Eisenfaust


----------



## AnthonyXIV (15. Dezember 2003)

@ Eisenfaust, 

alle unsere "Serien Farbmusterrohre" stecken noch beim Pulverbeschichter fest. Es gibt derzeit nur eine handvoll Händler, die einen Satz Musterrohre ihr eigen nennen.
Ich werde bis morgen einen Satz fotografieren und im Forum posten.
Der Umstand, daß die Farbmuster nicht im Katalog sind, ist leicht zu erkären. Die Idee stammte von der diesjährigen Eurobike. Da hatten wir den aktuellen Katalog für 2004 bereits gedruckt.

Danke für die Anregung, denn wir werden die Muster sicherlich im Katalog für 2005 einbinden.  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.

Danke fuer Deine Antwort. Koennte ich bitte eine eMail erhalten? Wenn die Datei etwas groesser werden sollte, kann ich diese ueber unseren Uni-Mailer in Empfang nehmen, der verkraftet ein paar Gigabyte Bilddaten.

Ich wuerde gerne noch diese Woche meine Entscheidung faellen. Ich lege nicht so sonderlich grossen Wert darauf, das Rohr in natura gesehen zu haben, aber eine ungefaehre Vorstellung dessen, was ich spaeter mal unter meinem "Arsch" (Verzeihung) durch die Gegend jagen werde, waere sicherlich schoen ;-)

Gruss 
Eisenfaust


----------



## chris84 (15. Dezember 2003)

hmm, wenn du es genau sehen willst: komm ins Saarland!   
GS Velosport Strässer in Lebach hat dir Rohrpalette da stehen (mit den geschätzten 20 oder mehr Rohren). Da kannste die dir dann in Natur ansehen  

MFG
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Chris84.
Das Angebot ist lieb gemeint, ich komme leider zur Zeit nicht vom Fleck weg, es stehen Prüfungen an und die Instituts-EDV spinnt, das heißt ich muß 24 Stunden pro Tag 'online' sein. 

Vielleicht klingt das, was ich schreibe, etwas zu pingelig, aber das einzige, was ich bisher von Bergwerk gesehen habe, ist das erdbraune Modell, ein mattschwarzes Mercury mit weiß und das hübsche RAL 3005 Weinrot meines Bruders (Carloz und NoMercy fahren wohl das Electric-Ice-Blue oder ähnlich). 

Bei einer beworbenen Farbpalette von 18 RAL Standardfarben ist diese Auswahl etwas wenig, zumal ich eher auf Blautöne stehe. Das Electric-Ice-Blue dunkler (heißt dann Titanblau wie die Shimano Kurbeln der LX reihe oder mein jetziger Katarga Rahmen) würde mir zum Beispiel sehr gut gefallen, aber bisher habe ich von der Farbenpracht noch nix gesehen. ich will ja nicht alles sehen, auch nicht in natura (wäre natürlich viel besser!), aber wenigstens mal so einen Überblick, eine Vorstellung dessen, was möglich ist ... aber so ... naja, das ist so, als würde mir jemand erzählen wie schön grün der Wald und die Flur ist - aber wer mit offenem Auge wandert weiß, wie viele Nuancen sich Gäa ausgedacht hat, das menschliche Auge zu beglücken ...

Gute Nacht und Gruß,
Eisenfaust


----------



## lagosirio (21. April 2004)

Wo sind die beiden Links zu den Fotos mit der Farbpalette  die ich hier irgendwo kürzlich noch gefunden habe?

Lagosirio


----------



## Frank22 (22. April 2004)

hi eisenfaust,
kannst ja mal meins Faunus LSD anschauen. ich habe es ins fotoalbum unter der rubrik "bikes" reingestellt. die farbe ist anthrazit/silber in matt.
ausserdem ist schon mal die farbpalette in diesem forum abegebildet gewesen...hier unter bergwerk.

gruß frank


----------



## lagosirio (22. April 2004)

*** ausserdem ist schon mal die farbpalette in diesem forum abegebildet gewesen...hier unter bergwerk***

Eben - wo ist sie denn jetzt?

Dein Bike ist wunderhübsch


----------



## lagosirio (22. April 2004)

Gefunden! Bin schon ganz nervös...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=93875&highlight=farben

Hab mit sagen lassen, Matt wäre doch deutlich empfindlicher. 
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Lagosirio


----------



## Boandl (22. April 2004)

Hallo lagosirio,

mein "mattes" Faunus TT 28 hält den Schmutz deutlich besser als ein Glanzlackiertes, vor allem die Schmutzschleier nach dem Abspritzen.
Auf den der immer Wert auf ein sauberes Bike legt, kommt schon einige Mehrarbeit zu.


----------



## Frank22 (22. April 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo lagosirio,
> 
> mein "mattes" Faunus TT 28 hält den Schmutz deutlich besser als ein Glanzlackiertes, vor allem die Schmutzschleier nach dem Abspritzen.
> Auf den der immer Wert auf ein sauberes Bike legt, kommt schon einige Mehrarbeit zu.



so sehe ich das genauso, aufjedenfall ist bei matt mehr putzen angesagt...
aber matt sieht einfach edler aus, da nimmt man sowas in kauf...

gruß frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

